# Ordner in Listbox anzeigen lassen



## daredevil (8. September 2003)

Hallo,
weiß jemand wie man die Namen aller Unter-Ordner in einem bestimmten Ordner in einer ListBox anzeigen kann. Also nicht mit der DirListBox.

Dank im Voraus
Daredevil


----------



## Retlaw (9. September 2003)

MSDN => Befehl Dir => Beispiele  

oder mit dem FileSystemObject:

```
Private Sub Form_Load()
    listAdd "c:\"
End Sub

Sub listAdd(folderspec)
   Dim fso, f, f1, fc, s
   Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
   Set f = fso.GetFolder(folderspec)
   Set fc = f.SubFolders
   For Each f1 In fc
      List1.AddItem f1.Name
   Next
End Sub
```
Und wenn du anstatt f.SubFolders f.Files verwendest, bekommst alle Dateien in dem Verzeichnis.

mfg


----------



## daredevil (9. September 2003)

*Danke...*

Tausend Dank, das ist genau das was ich brauche!

daredevil


----------

